# Best mirror to see child on tagalong



## Tommyboy1289 (3 Apr 2016)

I've got a trail gator for the little one and would like a mirror to see what she's upto, due to my 'large' body I'm not sure the end cap mirrors would see round me haha.

I have seen the helmet mirrors, do you think these would be ok or do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## steve50 (3 Apr 2016)

I have one of these on my bike, did try it on the handlebars but prefer it mounted here, you look under your right light to see behind you.


----------



## Tommyboy1289 (3 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> I have one of these on my bike, did try it on the handlebars but prefer it mounted here, you look under your right light to see behind you.
> View attachment 123750



Would my legs not block the view though?


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Apr 2016)

It is fairly obvious when the tagalong 'goes light' that something bad has happened. I remember my first outing with the trailgator, shouts of Daddy, Daddy, Daddy. When I eventually turned around I saw my daughter who was just approaching 3 at the time at a nice 45 degree angle as the head tube mounting had slipped.


----------



## Tommyboy1289 (3 Apr 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> It is fairly obvious when the tagalong 'goes light' that something bad has happened. I remember my first outing with the trailgator, shouts of Daddy, Daddy, Daddy. When I eventually turned around I saw my daughter who was just approaching 3 at the time at a nice 45 degree angle as the head tube mounting had slipped.



That is the main reason I'm wanting a mirror; I check the nuts before every trip and plan to fix the issue just got to adapt a guide I've seen first. But it would be nice to keep an eye on the little one for safety's sake.


----------



## Custom24 (3 Apr 2016)

I use a take a look helmet mirror for commuting and I am pleased with it. I think it would work well for keeping an eye on a Tagalong too.


----------



## mjr (3 Apr 2016)

Helmet mirrors lock you into wearing one and are something to stab you in the face if you do crash.

Zefal dooback or spy are most often recommended.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Apr 2016)

What bars?

Without any other info and for that specific purpose I would suggest a Zefal Spin mirror would cover pretty much what you need it to. Omnidirectional - will work just as well on flat bars, moustached or drops, discrete for when you don't need it, quite wide for the larger gentleman  and a good solid undistorted image that you can trust. 

I'll Google & post a link to one so you can see what you think of it.

I have used these and can recommend them for what you require.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Helmet mirrors lock you into wearing one and are something to stab you in the face if you do crash.
> 
> Zefal dooback or spy are most often recommended.


Dooback require a straight bar given its ratchet (my very favourite mirror BTW) & the spy fits onto the existing bar, I suggested the Zefal spin in preference to the Spy given the extension you can get by its fitment and designed shape which does help for quite such close proximity need.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Apr 2016)

Zefal Spin.

http://www.cyclebasket.com/m5b104s2..._end_mounted_Bike_Mirror_for_Road_Bikes/RS_GB


Zefal Dooback - NB. need to pick right or left handed version due to its ratchet mechanism.

http://www.parkersofbolton.co.uk/pr...2&cadevice=m&gclid=CMK2ute488sCFesV0wodJZEIMQ

Zefal spy (can be found cheaper than this, just for a good pic purpose)

http://www.bicyclehero.com/gb/zefal...e-tubes.html?gclid=CJ-frJC588sCFUefGwodbMENxw


I have personal experience of all of these mirrors and would select them every single time over any others. Avoid Blackburn ones they are just crap. Also anything on an arm adds vibration without improving field of vision. Anything with a ball and socket joint is prone to being easily knocked adrift.


----------



## steve50 (3 Apr 2016)

Tommyboy1289 said:


> Would my legs not block the view though?


You fix the mirror so that you have a clear view under your right leg when your right leg is on the "up stroke" , ie; when your left leg is fully down on the pedal.


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2016)

We had (still have) a TREK tag-a-long - cracking bits of kit. Didn't need to check what my daughter was up to - any slight movement, you could feel it....

It's now sat hung in the garage un-used. Daughter is way too big.


----------



## Tommyboy1289 (4 Apr 2016)

Custom24 said:


> I use a take a look helmet mirror for commuting and I am pleased with it. I think it would work well for keeping an eye on a Tagalong too.



Thanks for all the advice guys will keep it all in mind, as for now I put an offer in one of these on eBay last night and it's been accepted overnight, for a few quid I'll give it a go and if no joy move onto one of the other suggestions.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> I have one of these on my bike, did try it on the handlebars but prefer it mounted here, you look under your right light to see behind you.
> View attachment 123750



@Tommyboy1289 I've just remembered I have one of these in my odds and sods box, that I do not use.

You are more than welcome to take if you DM Me your address to post it to.

Personally I found it useless as a mirror for seeing vehicles with, I got given it by a fellow CCer who had tried and reported on here that they'd failed with it too. Not only do you have to time glances with pedalstrokes, I found to get a proper view, I was pausing pedalling and had to throw my right knee out to shift my leg out of the way.
If you have baggage or rack etc on your bike, they too can get in the field of vision.

As with all mirrors I try, I gave it a good open-minded go but went back to the ones mentioned above as it simply wasn't in the same league of fit and forget, always in your peripheral vision, ride without compromise ease of use.

There's been a recent thread on here about Pro's not using mirrors, the only other mirror I'd put on drop bars is the sprintech one the OP in that thread discussed.

All that said though, if you are only using it with a trailgator so going slow and steady it may not be as bad (IMO) as for use in traffic. Any bike furniture may not be as critical a problem but I may still worry about hooking my leg out and possibly off balancing myself with a child bolted to the back, depending on how steady they are and how likely to copy daddy and whack their leg out too????


----------



## Tommyboy1289 (4 Apr 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> @Tommyboy1289 I've just remembered I have one of these in my odds and sods box, that I do not use.
> 
> You are more than welcome to take if you DM Me your address to post it to.
> 
> ...



That's very kind of you thanks, can I send you some money for the postage?

I'm fairly steady on the bike with good balance and as Sophie's only 3 speed isn't really a problem, I could probably survive without a mirror but it's mainly just there for peace of mind more than anything else


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Apr 2016)

Tommyboy1289 said:


> That's very kind of you thanks, can I send you some money for the postage?
> 
> I'm fairly steady on the bike with good balance and as Sophie's only 3 speed isn't really a problem, I could probably survive without a mirror but it's mainly just there for peace of mind more than anything else


It's worth a pop then, I've dug it out and there's no scratches or dings on the mirror & I've found the radiator key for it to keep the adjustment tight, it's yours, just DM me an address.

No worries about postage, if you feel inclined put a couple of quid in a charity box.


----------



## Tommyboy1289 (4 Apr 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> It's worth a pop then, I've dug it out and there's no scratches or dings on the mirror & I've found the radiator key for it to keep the adjustment tight, it's yours, just DM me an address.
> 
> No worries about postage, if you feel inclined put a couple of quid in a charity box.



Sir you are a true gent, PM on it's way!


----------

